# Sex Insurance........ Not Offensive



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

ARE YOU INSURED FOR ANY SEX?

Make sure you get the Correct Insurance for the sex you may be getting. Please find a list of companies below catering for most tastes:

Sex with your wife - Legal & General.

Sex on the telephone - Direct Line.

Sex with your Partner - Standard Life.

Sex with someone Different - Go Compare.

Sex with a Fat bird - More Than.

Sex On the back seat of a car - Sheila's Wheels.

Sex with a posh bird - Privileged.

Sex with an OAP - Saga !

Sex with a transvestite - confused.com!

Dave p


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

How about Sex with Prince Charles - Royal Sun (Son) Alliance

Sex in the back of a small van - Aviva

Sex in a kilt - Scottish Friendly


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Sex with a willing partner - Co-Operative


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave where do you think them up, you must have a very twisted mind. :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sex in a penthouse suite - Comfort

Sex in unmentionable & dubious circumstances - comparethemeerkat 8O

Sex in a supermarket - Sainsburys

Value sex in a supermarket - Tesco

Quick sex - cheap.co.uk

Pre-saga sex - 17to40

Slightly kinky sex - powerseeker.co.uk

Sex on a ship - Admiral

Sex where some persuasion is required - thisismoney

.
Decided not to include Elephant though. :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Chausson said:


> Dave where do you think them up, you must have a very twisted mind. :lol: :lol:


Sent to me as e mail by my 80 year old aunt, who received it from the choirmaster

Dave p


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sex Insurance :?: 

I prefer to be uncovered  

Paul


----------

